# Full shelves of crap ammo



## Yankeefan816 (Nov 17, 2020)

Had the day off and hit 3 stores to scrounge for 9mm and .22LR. Had some luck (5 boxes of 9mm for $14 each and 3 bulk packs of 525 22LR for $29 each) but I was surprised to see shelves being filled for the first time in ages.

The two Academy stores had a lot of .45, 9mm and other calibers in steel and Scheels had a decent amount of CCI 9mm aluminum. Nobody seemed interested in it and one of the stockers mentioned they had plenty of ammo nobody would buy.

Why would manufacturers waste resources on steel and aluminum ammo? Is part of the problem a brass shortage or are they trying to get lower priced ammo in circulation? Any ideas?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Yankeefan816 said:


> Any ideas?


I have ideas about people who make sure to post about abundant ammo and no customers on their maiden post.
I will reserve judgement.
What is the question?

GW


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I read that copper miners went on strike a while back and we were just now feeling the effects of it. As many others have stated, the current ammo shortage is not due to one thing but a perfect storm of conditions that came together to make us miserable. Add in price gouging of supplies and finished product and here we are...


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Our current ammo shortage is politically driven. Canada has primers and powder. We don't, either that or the purchasing has far out paced the supply, still there is a supply in other places not too far away.
I have not seen more than a few odd ball calibers and maybe some 22 on any shelf anywhere. I'll shoot all the aluminum cases I can get. Steel hasn't caught up to quality standards just yet, and may not for some because of the lack of reaction to being fired and it is deemed "dirty". Still I'd shoot that too. I can always clean the pistol.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

My carry gun I shoot nothing but hi quality ammo.Mostly the exact ammo I will be carrying,which is a mix of HP and FMJ.In my other guns I'll shoot what I can get.I recently got a Mini 14 that will eat steel case all day.It is dirty but it works in that gun.


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

i have yet to get to a tackle and bait shop in my area, that has thier own brand of reloaded ammo. at the range twice now a member there mentioned this bait shop and i just had not had the time to get there.

supposedly the range member had said that's all he buys and he's never had any problems.

so i figure, why not try them myself?

for plinking, might be a great deal, until i can get my own reloading set up.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

In the last 2 weeks I've noticed a couple good things. The first was that the local range had plenty of ammo which hasn't happened in a while. The second is that all the online ammo shops I shop had more "scarce" calibers like 9, 5.56. It wasn't cheap but better than it has been in a while. Not sure what that means but I like it.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Budlight_909 said:


> i have yet to get to a tackle and bait shop in my area, that has thier own brand of reloaded ammo. at the range twice now a member there mentioned this bait shop and i just had not had the time to get there.
> 
> supposedly the range member had said that's all he buys and he's never had any problems.
> 
> ...


As a suggestion, never use reloads in a defensive weapon. (that said; if it's all you've got, it's all you've got)
No matter how good you are at your reloading and accurate in the amount of powder you put in, and even if you keep records.. if you are in a defensive shooting, reloads may be used against you by a prosecutor. 
Factory ammo is less of a liability and even better is to carry what the local Leos carry. Prosecutor won't look so good if he claims your ammo (and thereby the Leos) is "extra deadly".


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Factory ammo is less of a liability and even better is to carry what the local Leos carry


A good idea for sure, but unless you are a LEO these days, their carry ammo is very rare at best.

GW


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

BackyardCowboy said:


> As a suggestion, never use reloads in a defensive weapon. (that said; if it's all you've got, it's all you've got)
> No matter how good you are at your reloading and accurate in the amount of powder you put in, and even if you keep records.. if you are in a defensive shooting, reloads may be used against you by a prosecutor.
> Factory ammo is less of a liability and even better is to carry what the local Leos carry. Prosecutor won't look so good if he claims your ammo (and thereby the Leos) is "extra deadly".


You can bet that a prosecutor will use anything and everything against you if they decide you need to go down. Not sure how good it is but having insurance that covers your lawyer sure makes me sleep better. If you are wondering if you need it, I promise that the $30 it costs is worth the peace of mind. For me anyway.


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

BackyardCowboy said:


> As a suggestion, never use reloads in a defensive weapon. (that said; if it's all you've got, it's all you've got)
> No matter how good you are at your reloading and accurate in the amount of powder you put in, and even if you keep records.. if you are in a defensive shooting, reloads may be used against you by a prosecutor.
> Factory ammo is less of a liability and even better is to carry what the local Leos carry. Prosecutor won't look so good if he claims your ammo (and thereby the Leos) is "extra deadly".


yes, i have read many, message boards, and even a couple of books, regarding defensive rounds.

i'd be solely using reloads that i buy or make myself as plinking only.

i even read where the R.I.P. rounds can be used against a person as well, in court....

for the record too, i do not carry right now...too much rigermorole here in my state to obtain that CCW permit. may not even be worth it.

so mostly home defense factory loads, is what i have.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Budlight_909 said:


> yes, i have read many, message boards, and even a couple of books, regarding defensive rounds.
> 
> i'd be solely using reloads that i buy or make myself as plinking only.
> 
> ...


The idea that a law abiding American citizen wants to carry but can't because some wanna be dictator governor or his/her underlings have made it a bureaucratic nightmare of nonsensical paperwork absolutely disgusts me. I sincerely feel for you. I'm not being sarcastic. As Americans, we have just stood still and taken repeated kicks in the balls. Our founding fathers would be repulsed at what we have allowed to happen. If we, as a nation, are not going to stand up for our freedom...we don't deserve it. It's that simple. 1776


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

Usafammo3 said:


> The idea that a law abiding American citizen wants to carry but can't because some wanna be dictator governor or his/her underlings have made it a bureaucratic nightmare of nonsensical paperwork absolutely disgusts me. I sincerely feel for you. I'm not being sarcastic. As Americans, we have just stood still and taken repeated kicks in the balls. Our founding fathers would be repulsed at what we have allowed to happen. If we, as a nation, are not going to stand up for our freedom...we don't deserve it. It's that simple. 1776


yeah, i need to get 3 written letters from people that know me,(none can be relatives or family) the letters MUST be notarized, then i need to be finger printed, then i need 2 photos.

then of course, fill out the form as to why i need to carry.

the take a shooting test, at 25 yards away, 30 shots in 30 minutes, and must score the minimum of 195, 300 is perfect.

that form MUST be notarized as well. EVERYTHING MUST BE NOTARIZED...!!!!

then send it in, and put my thumb up my butt for up to 90 days just waiting for either an approval or denial.

horse pucky BS.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

BackyardCowboy said:


> As a suggestion, never use reloads in a defensive weapon. (that said; if it's all you've got, it's all you've got)
> No matter how good you are at your reloading and accurate in the amount of powder you put in, and even if you keep records.. if you are in a *defensive shooting, reloads may be used against you by a prosecutor. *
> Factory ammo is less of a liability and even better is to carry what the local Leos carry. Prosecutor won't look so good if he claims your ammo (and thereby the Leos) is "extra deadly".


I see this a lot on the interwebs. Layers will do anything they can to cast any light to make their client look innocent, and prosecutors might go after hand loads. Anyone with a link to this happening?
I got the honor and very rare opportunity to have our county Judge teach my initial CHL, and several refreshers, up until we didn't have to do that formally. He had lots of insight and suggestions that are something to take to the bank.
1) NEVER talk to the police. If asked, tell them you were scared to death, and had to stop what ever and you will be happy to give them a statement as soon as your lawyer shows up. At this point shut up don't answer anything they ask, and don't talk to anyone about what happened.
2) Use commercial defense ammo. There are reasons for that. Quality control, reliability, performance, and a host of other reasons. You don't have millions of dollars worth of research, development, testing, and quality checks for every round like they do. Not saying hand loads are poor, far from it, but some folks should never do that and they don't know who they are.
3) He said that the question could come up about hand loads. If it does, chances are you didn't adhere to rule #1. He said it has probably been used, it has never made a difference that he was aware of at the time, and worst case civil court might get that stuff involved. A legal shooting is just that.
4) Modification is NOT a drop in trigger, polishing components, longer/shorter/different commercially produced barrel, springs or components. Most of these are service life parts anyway, and should be maintained in good order. Modification to cause an unsafe condition is illegal, but for the most part, commercially produced parts are not "modification" and done correctly are not a concern.
In the end, not many would know the difference anyway.


----------

